# A working inexpensive N scale track cleaning car...



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...based on my HO scale Masonite pad ones found here >>> http://misterbobsmodelworksemporium.blogspot.com/2007/12/keeping-track-clean-on-your-christmas.html




























I never pursued it before because of the weight ratio to HO...while N may be about half the size, it is about a fifth of the weight. It works quite well, having picked up a serious load of crud in 25 laps and clears all my above board Atlas switch machines. While the lines appear off-center, it actually relates to my predominately left turn oriented track plan, much like NASCAR. Being so small, it has to be quite precise or it will not work.

If you can't find Masonite, I've got a few spares, drop me a PM.


----------



## Batfink (Mar 25, 2010)

Yep an oldie but a goodie.
I have one running around on my small n gauge layout, works well.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been using masonite for lots of years now. I put some goo gone on the first one, and run a second one to wipe it up.Like the rest have said, it works great, and only costs a tiny bit compared to over a hundred bucks for the fancy smancy ones. When running one in a train under a boxcar, you don't even see it or notice it. Just love mine.


----------

